# [SOLVED] "You need permission to perform this action"



## kasperrro (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, 

I recently made a clean install of Windows 7. Originally all seemed to be fine, but now a few days later I realized both my HDDs and most folders seemed to be locked in a Read Only-state. I simply can't do anything to certain folders and files; whenever I attempt to do change something, anything, I get a dialogue saying:

_You need permission to perform this action

You require permission from COMPUTERNAME-PC\USERNAME to make changes to this folder_

There is only one user account on this computer and that's mine. There should be no limitations to privilegies to the account.

I have searched around for a while, tried unlocking the hidden administrator account but still can't delete the file. I tried taking ownership, as described in various articles users on this site and others have linked to, of the folders and files with no success. 

I'm all out of ideas, further research only brings me the same solutions as I've already seen, tried and failed with. Could this perhaps have been caused by 3rd party software? I did install the evaluation copy of BitDefender

I'm getting so annoyed, why isn't there an option to install an OS with no accounts, no limitations, no annoying bugs, hidden folders, uneccesarily long folder structures and so on and so forth.

Thanks in advance,
Nils


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: "You need permission to perform this action"*

Hi-

you can try a couple of things:

1) try to reinstall again

2)disable UAC (user account control)

Also, when you say almost every file and folder do you mean folders on the desktop or something similar or a system file or anything of that nature?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## kasperrro (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: "You need permission to perform this action"*

Hi Mark, 

Thanks for a quick reply. I will reinstall Windows as a final resort, since this problem seems to have appeared out of nowhere it could well just show up again even after a reinstallation.

How do I disable UAC? 

I have Windows 7 installed to C:, a seperate SSD. All programs and files are installed to and stored on E:. 

I have no issues deleting things off the desktop. I also seem to be able to edit things under C:, but I have this problem with all files and folders _except one_ under E:.

Why does Windows keep telling me I need permission from my own user account? 

Thanks,
Nils


----------



## kasperrro (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: "You need permission to perform this action"*

I just copied all the affected files and folders. Seems like I'm fully able to edit the new copies, so I guess this thread is resolved as soon as I find a way to delete the locked files. 

Thanks,
Nils


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: "You need permission to perform this action"*

Hi-

try this:

add take ownership to right click

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/

Regards,

Mark


----------



## kasperrro (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: "You need permission to perform this action"*

Taking ownership of the folders and files didn't work, as I explained in my first post.

The issue was resolved after copying the files.

Should this issue appear again I'll bump this thread. 

Thanks,
Nils


----------

